
The race and gender gap - anjalik
http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2016/07/01/racial-gender-wage-gaps-persist-in-u-s-despite-some-progress/
======
WalterSear
This is useless and divisive if not broken down by industry and career level.
Without that data, no meaningful discussions can be had.

